

Richard Stallman nominated to be in MIT 150 exhibition - adoyle
http://museum.mit.edu/150/entries/1289

======
adoyle
I actually had a hard time deciding whether to nominate Stallman or nominate
the GPL. Then I realized that the MIT License could also deserve a nomination.
But when push comes to shove, if you figure only one representative icon of
FOSS might be included in the actual MIT150 exhibition, it seems like it
should be Stallman.

------
wmf
RMS in a museum? The jokes almost write themselves.

